# lorex securtiy camera problem



## needham_preston (Sep 12, 2010)

i was given a lorex security system with a video card with hookups, but no software cd, its model mc7530, i cant find the software anywhere. is there anyway i could bypass it or get it to work somehow?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I can not seem to find any info with the information provided. Is this the model number of the graphics card or the camera? Have you tried contacting the company yet? Are there any other markings on the card? With out knowing what it is there isnt much that can be done.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: lorex security system problem*

Hello,

I have merged your Thread from the Hdwe Forum, I really wasn't sure where to move this to. We'll keep this Thread here for now.

===========================
This a Security Camera System. You may try locating the Manual here from the manufacturer's site.

As for bypassing the settings, you should read the Forum Rules, we don't provide such assistance as we have no clue the real intention here, especially for a Security Camera Systems.


> is there anyway i could bypass it or get it to work somehow?


----------

